# My babies' breeding journals



## mpayjr (Aug 16, 2010)

Well, I saw everyone else has breeding journals, so I thought I'd make one for my babies.

Well, to start off with an update, Jagger and Grace mated again today. The happy couple do this about everyday or so. It has been going on for I'd say 1 or 2 weeks now. They seem very interested in their box, but not in laying yet.

For Amber and Isaac, they have been getting along much better lately. They sit somewhat closer to each other during the day. Some hissing from Isaac's part, but they seem to getting along a little better. He does this funny thing where he bows his head and she will scratch the back of it for him. But when she doesn't feel like scratching him he gets mad and snaps at her. lol. I been yelling at him when he does that, and I think he's starting to get the idea that I don't like that. Amber has layed three eggs now and all seem to look nice, except the one from today which seems a little rounder than the others. Is that normal?

Anyway, that's all for today.


----------



## mpayjr (Aug 16, 2010)

Hey everyone! Grace finally laid her first egg! Ahhhh! I'm so psyched right now!:thumbu:

Both her and Jagger are sitting on the egg. So, 21 days and I'll have pics of newborns for y'all!!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Congrats!!! That's so egg-citing right? On the different shapes of the eggs, Cinnamon laid an egg that was longer in shape than the others and it still hatched so your's should be ok.


----------



## mpayjr (Aug 16, 2010)

Ok. Thanks roxy culver!

I can't check in the box today because Grace will not leave! They are such good parents that there is never a time when both are out of the box at once. So, I promise once I get the chance I'll make sure to tell y'all if she laid again!


----------



## busylittlebee (Sep 15, 2010)

Aww, that is exciting. I hope they hatch and all goes well!


----------



## birdlover4life (Mar 6, 2010)

So exciting, you must be dying of anticipation


----------



## tielmom (Aug 4, 2010)

Hey...just sent you an email...did not read your post yet about having eggs...so excited for you, looking forward to reading your breeding journal


----------



## dianaxgalvez (May 3, 2010)

Oh lala ! 
Congratulations ! ! ! 
Hope everything goes well


----------



## mpayjr (Aug 16, 2010)

Thank you everyone! 

Well, just a quick update, Jagger and Grace have been sitting on the egg nonstop. Jagger will come out at night, but Grace stays in there all day from what I can tell. I don't know if this is good or not....I never see her come out at all....

With Isaac and Amber, Amber has stopped laying, but when I checked they were all infertile. So, to keep her from laying again, I took out the bad eggs, and left some fake ones, so she won't become a chronic egg layer. She never shows interest for the eggs....maybe she knows they are infertile....oh, well, I'll love her even if she never has fertile eggs. Her and Isaac have actually began to get along ever since I moved them to their own cage. I like it and hope they become even better friends than before.

Well, this is really long. hahaha. I'll update y'all later on the rest.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Makes your heart melt and make you all excited when you see new borns
I dont know what its like with birds but i was there with my dog and bunnys so i guess its the same


----------



## mpayjr (Aug 16, 2010)

Iperry82- The only other animal I've seen give birth is fish. My discus and angelfish have laid many times. I wish we would have never fixed my dog. It would have been so cool to see him have babies of his own....:blush:


----------



## mpayjr (Aug 16, 2010)

So, Grace laid her third egg on Tuesday and is probably due for another (if she continues) for tomorrow morning. She takes three days for some reason to lay, but hey, I'm not complaining. Anyway I wanted to ask what should I start feeding her even more of now? I feed her eggs and Jagger and her eat a lot of the plant I bought them. So, I know they are getting their veggies. But what else should I get them? Their first egg (if fertile) is due to hatch in about 13 days, and I really want to know what would be most beneficial to the parents and the babies.


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 27, 2008)

Congrats! Have you checked to see if the first egg is fertile yet?


----------



## mpayjr (Aug 16, 2010)

No, I haven't checked the egg yet. They are so careful about defending the eggs they won't leave them alone.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

mpayjr said:


> Iperry82- The only other animal I've seen give birth is fish. My discus and angelfish have laid many times. I wish we would have never fixed my dog. It would have been so cool to see him have babies of his own....:blush:


The first time i didnt know she was pregnant (5 year ago) iv had her for 11 years now. I had just finnished work and my mam had rang me and said can you get here very quickly, i thought something was wrong and then when i seen my mam she said she had puppys. My mam was going to have a nap on the couch and next thing she herd them, to this day we dont know how or what breed patch is, (tina is jack russel/yorkshire terrier) we think it was our neighbours dog as she loved him. The second time we knew as when she was in heat alot of dogs tried to get in the house, barking to be in which was a nightmare of course she didnt help as she tried to get out, she managed at the end, which chasing after dogs aint easy as i got 2 legs. Anyway when i seen them being born i was so in love


----------



## mpayjr (Aug 16, 2010)

@ iperry82- It's the best thing to see birth of life. No matter how many times you see it and how gross it can be sometimes, the birth of life is just so amazing!

Today's update is that a little off of what I predicted, Grace laid her 4th egg on friday. She just keeps rolling them in. hahaha. Anyway, I candeled them and besides the 4th one (which I can't tell yet) have all become full white, I don't how to explain that, and one has red striations (veins) running through it.

I let Grace out today and allowed Jagger to do some work. Grace seems to be doing the most work in the relationship and barely comes out. So, I let her out to stretch her wings and fly a bit, and she seems to be definetly enjoying it!


----------



## mpayjr (Aug 16, 2010)

Guess what?! The first egg hatched! It's a little fuzzy yellow chick. Grace won't let me look in the box without her jumping up to bite, so I'm not opening it after this. But I am soooo psyched!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

yay congrats


----------



## mpayjr (Aug 16, 2010)

When I saw it, I couldn't believe my eyes! It was so small and innocent!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Awww bless


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 27, 2008)

Yay congrats!
It took me _forever_ to get my hen somewhat accustomed to me sticking my hands in the box. Now she won't bite me hard or really jump..but she does get angry..
and I also noticed she doesn't attack at all if she sees i'm putting an egg back haha.
I have two chicks pipping right now.. so who knows.. maybe all 3 of these birds will have the same hatch date!


----------



## mpayjr (Aug 16, 2010)

That would be so cool if they had the same hatch dates. lol. This is so exciting!!


----------



## bestinred (Mar 27, 2010)

Cheryl said:


> Yay congrats!
> It took me _forever_ to get my hen somewhat accustomed to me sticking my hands in the box. Now she won't bite me hard or really jump..but she does get angry..
> and I also noticed she doesn't attack at all if she sees i'm putting an egg back haha.
> I have two chicks pipping right now.. so who knows.. maybe all 3 of these birds will have the same hatch date!


My hen is actually much better about me checking her babies then she was me checking her eggs. I just open the nest box lid and stand there, she hisses a little but then just hops out of the box and has a feed while I'm checking the babies. Then when I'm done she just hops back in. I haven't had to stick my hand in there to get her away since the eggs began hatching. The cock on the other hand is another matter...


----------



## mpayjr (Aug 16, 2010)

Bestinred- Really the male? My male is funny he steps out of the box, when I look in, or he will start going "pretty bird" or make kissing sounds. (he only does that because I would say that to calm him down when I would peek to look at their eggs.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Awww bless him lol


----------



## mpayjr (Aug 16, 2010)

Second egg hatched on friday! Sorry if i already told y'all, I'm just so exited. They are both being fed well, and I fed the parents some scrambled eggs. Trying to get them to eat veggies and pellets but they are still rejecting them. grrrrrr


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

mix egg with veg and seed thats what i do so they eat the egg and it worked


----------



## mpayjr (Aug 16, 2010)

Ok! I'll try it!


----------



## mpayjr (Aug 16, 2010)

So, new update!

The first and second babies's eyes have opened and the third's are still closed. The parents have actually gotten better with me. Since they see me constantly in their nesting box they hiss less often and don't mind me taking the babies out. 

I have already begun to bond greatly with the first two. The first one begs for scritches every time I take him out and the second oldest doesn't hiss at me anymore. They have all been getting fed and I'd like ti congratulate the parents because they are doing great! They have taken care of the children so well! I've gotten some pics, but I still need to figure how I will get them from my phone to my computer.

Wish me luck with this first nest of mine!


----------



## mpayjr (Aug 16, 2010)

So, I have been bonding with the babies, and to no avail they turned on me. So I'll keep trying. The parents have done great taking care of them. However I've noticed that Jagger really stuff that food down their throats. Is it normal for him to feed them so hard he shakes the entire cage and box?


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Yes...it is actually the chick that is doing the shaking of the box. They pump on the parents beak to help them to regurgitate.


----------



## mpayjr (Aug 16, 2010)

Thanks! I was worried that he was pushing and hurting the babies. hahaha


----------

